# Vomit and/or diarrhea?



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everybody!

So, last time I was here, We were having issues with Sandy throwing up a quarter sized amount pretty much constantly. Thanks to you all, we discovered that it was due to the size of his kibble. Since then, I have been painstakingly cutting each kibble in half before putting it in his dish every night :lol: For months now, he's been great! Eating lots and wheeling and everything. 

For a couple days now, he's had forest green, mucousy poops. There are a few pieces that are a normal color with a bit of mucous, but there's always a forest green bit as well. I thought this may be because I recently changed the proportions of his mix (He's on royal canin and chicken soup, but always picks the royal canin out because he likes it better so I increased the amount a little), but then yesterday I noticed a little bit of vomit near his dish. So I was extra careful in chopping his food last night, and mixed a bit of herbivore/carnivore care in with it, so I could get some extra calories in him. I also put a little line of flour on his wheel to track him. 

This morning I was horrified to find one little mucousy forest green poop and a rather large amount of what I THINK is vomit. I don't know if it's vomit or diarrhea. It looks literally as if I took a tablespoon of his food, chewed it up, and spat it in his litter pan. And it smells kind of like human puke, kind of sour. His little flour footprints indicate that he did some running, though. 

I'm waiting to hear back from the vet as to when I can bring him in, but in the meantime, does anyone have any ideas? I'm in a small northern Ontario town, and my vet isn't super experienced with hedgies, but last time he was sick she was absolutely wonderful about researching and we worked together to fix him up. But If you all have a jumping off point as to what it could be, that could really help us out. Could it be a GI infection? What does hedgie vomit/diarrhea even look like? 

Thank you so much, Sandy and I really appreciate your help!

Edited for spelling


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It could be a GI infection or something like that, so definitely do a fecal test. My other thought was, if you don't find any health issues with him like that, perhaps it could be allergies? I know allergies in dogs & cats sometimes show with stomach upset resulting in vomit and weird poops or diarrhea. I don't have a lot of other ideas, unfortunately, I don't have a ton of experience with health issues (yet). I'm sure you'll get some other posts throughout the day though! The only other thing I'd like to mention - if you want to offer the carnivore care again at night, I'd put it in a separate dish or something, or include a dish with plain kibble if you want to mix it with some. Mixing any kind of liquid or wet food with kibble can make it go bad quickly, and it probably gets kind of gross midway through the night, even, from drying up.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! The vet wants to do some research and has me collecting a fecal sample in the meantime. I syringe fed him some carnivore/herbivore care and some water last night and it's looking like I'll have to do the same today he didn't eat very much or wheel. And just one tiny green poop, but he also had a little normal colored one so I guess that's something.

If it IS a GI infection, which antibiotics would be likely?


----------

